# When will I get my results?!



## HollyRenee (Dec 3, 2013)

So I took my nremt-b on Saturday November 30 2013 and it is not December 3rd and I have not got my results online yet. I'm really worried that this means I didn't pass... But reading other things posted they notify you of you pass or not so what am I suppose to do? They said one to two business days.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2013)

Not to sound rude or anything....
But are you looking in the right spot on the registry website?


----------



## HollyRenee (Dec 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Not to sound rude or anything....
> But are you looking in the right spot on the registry website?



You aren't being rude. The guy at the testing center told me to log on to nremt.org where I signed up and then click on check initial app status. Is that wrong?


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2013)

HollyRenee said:


> You aren't being rude. The guy at the testing center told me to log on to nremt.org where I signed up and then click on check initial app status. Is that wrong?



Nope that's where it should be.

I would give them a call in the morning. I had my results the same day. Granted I took it on a weekday.


----------



## HollyRenee (Dec 3, 2013)

Anjel said:


> Nope that's where it should be.
> 
> I would give them a call in the morning. I had my results the same day. Granted I took it on a weekday.



I will for sure call in the morning. Thank you. My stomach has been in knots since I took it. It shut off at #70 and everyone keeps telling me I aced or or I bombed it...


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2013)

HollyRenee said:


> I will for sure call in the morning. Thank you. My stomach has been in knots since I took it. It shut off at #70 and everyone keeps telling me I aced or or I bombed it...



Ha ya pretty much.

Good luck and keep us posted. And remember it's not the end of the world if you have to take it again.


----------



## Mariemt (Dec 3, 2013)

When I took mine they had computer glitches. Took 3 weeks .


----------



## Anjel (Dec 3, 2013)

Mariemt said:


> When I took mine they had computer glitches. Took 3 weeks .



I would cry lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2013)

HollyRenee said:


> You aren't being rude. The guy at the testing center told me to log on to nremt.org where I signed up and then click on check initial app status. Is that wrong?



If you passed as soon as you log in there will be a certification number and level under your name at the top of the toolbar on the left side of your screen.


----------



## 100R05 (Dec 14, 2013)

HollyRenee,
Did you pass? who long until your results were posted?





HollyRenee said:


> So I took my nremt-b on Saturday November 30 2013 and it is not December 3rd and I have not got my results online yet. I'm really worried that this means I didn't pass... But reading other things posted they notify you of you pass or not so what am I suppose to do? They said one to two business days.


----------



## HollyRenee (Dec 16, 2013)

Ilovemyboxer said:


> HollyRenee,
> Did you pass? who long until your results were posted?



Sadly I did not pass this time but it ws only my first try and I was really nervous. My results posted the same night I posted this thread but at 11 pm.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Jan 3, 2014)

Remember it was the holidays they may have a backlog. My testing site said one to two Business days so you have to take in account of New Years


----------



## Drax (Jan 4, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> Remember it was the holidays they may have a backlog. My testing site said one to two Business days so you have to take in account of New Years



You just bumped a 3 week old thread boss. Sorry to hear that by the way Holly, when are you planning on taking it again?


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 5, 2014)

I took mine this Saturday....Am hoping results will be in Monday morning.


----------



## 100R05 (Jan 5, 2014)

My Saturday test results were posted monday at 6 am pst


----------



## RHEMT406 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ilovemyboxer said:


> My Saturday test results were posted monday at 6 am pst



Awesome. Thank you for the expected date! I was just hoping it wouldn't be like Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------

